# Where have they been Barn Herf!



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Been missing our friends in PA and at Va Tech. We've been trying to get together with Jeff and Sarah for over a year now, Shack Herf and various other CS get togethers and it just hasn't worked out. But finally it came together here at the barn. We were able to coax the SeanGar's up from Hokie Nation to swap stories and throw down a few adult beverages, it had been to long since we've seen Sean and Annie. Can't even begin to tell them how much we'd missed sitting around shooting the skeet.

Sean said it was a long trip, Annie got a bit heavy around Lexington. Gas has gotten so high that we all have to come up with alternate means of transportation. But guys thats going a bit far eh?









Where as Jeff and Sarah chose a more conventional mode of transport:


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

very nice! Great to see everybody is well. Now everybody get your arses to the Shack this summer, and we'll be all set.(that includes you Frank and Anita):tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn....6 people I would really like to herf with!!!



ResIpsa said:


> Now everybody get your arses to the Shack this summer, and we'll be all set.(that includes you Frank and Anita)


I agree wholeheartedly. :2


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Jeff and Sarah got to the old barn close to midnight friday night, we got the formal in person nice to meet yens out of the way and hit the deck after a short look about the disaster area we call home. Lit up a couple stogies and started to chat it up, wasn't long before I realilized what nice young folks Sarah and Jeff are. BTW Sarah has a kewl accent. We hit the sack about 2 in the am thinking we'd get up and go to a pancake breakfest between 8 and 10 am. About 15 minutes to 10 saturday morning we were thinking about plan B. Anita made a breakfest Caserole on friday just in case such a scenario played itself out. 
Jeff working on his tan, while waiting on Sean and Annie to arrive:









Low and behold they galloped up to side walk, we invited them to put on the old feed bag.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

We decided to check the sites here in the Queen City, went downtown to the little wine shop for some beer and a couple nice bottles of vino. After that we stopped in the coffee shop for some java, and it turns out theres a small Spencer-Healy car show in the parking lot.

Fat guy in an ugly hat:


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

More pics of the car show, Hi Annie! 









Which one is the winner Sean?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

From there we went to the local park to feed the ducks, but forgot change to buy feed for the ducks, so they starved.









Poor Ducks!









Ducks packed their collective chit and boogied, Bye ducks!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hey! He's still driving the Honda!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Then it was back to the Barn for beer,wine,rum,bourbon,coffee and other stuff tasting. Needless to say it was good times with good smokes, good booze and great people. Sean broke out his home brew that was exceptional, man I liked that, Rum from Venezuela(Annie's home) thats excellent. We talked about just about everything for hours and hours. Anita, Sarah and Jeff trying to sell us on WOW, to no avail. But interesting to say the least. Sean telling us about the Linux OS, gonna try it on a couple laptops we have here. Finer points of beer and wine, think we were all sold on that.

Got to have steaks man, Now thats a fire!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

68TriShield said:


> Hey! He's still driving the Honda!!


Sean sure is, and it just keeps on going.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Sean and Annie, so glad you guys made the trip.

Jeff and Sarah, such a nice couple. Poster children for Marriage. Congrats on graduating Jeff. We've known them for a couple years before actually meeting. I think Jeff was the first person Anita did a cigar split with. Can't say enough nice things about these two.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Chow Time:

We also had some Bammy Whisky that Cliff dropped off here Wednesday that was a big hit. Thanks so much Cliff(SvilleKid). Very smooth and tasty brother.
Notice that awesome ashtray? Sean and Annie brought that for us. Thank you guys.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

We smoked some great cigars and laughed and laughed. 









Hey don't bogart those smokes Annie!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Sarah!









Anita get out of my stogies! :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

So much fun with these folks, thanks for comming guys.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like an awesome time there. Thanks for the pics....and yes get your behinds up to the Shack herf, Gail and I would love ta meet ya.:tu


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

We had a great time guys, thanks for the wonderful hospitality, food, cigars and of course the Pappy ;-). It was really great seeing y'all, John Tyler, Jeff and Sarah again. :ss


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Great herf all - looks like fun. I hope to make it out yens way sometime Frank.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome lookin herf guys


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Glad you guys had a great time!

Good to see you Sean and of course Annie.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

frank and anita, looks like you guys host a mean house party. that food looks gooooood!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like you y'all had a good time. You know the rest of my thoughts about this....uhem.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Good to see you guys getting together.

Looks like you guys had a ton of fun . :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Did I mention how nice it would be to see the 6 of you in August?


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Very nice Barney Herf Frank and Anita! You guys just know how to entertain. Sean and Annie, I miss you around here but It's great to see your mugs having fun. Jeff and Sarah, you look great and I sure hope I get to herf with you some day. Thanks for the pics Frank.


----------



## Ms. SeanGAR (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi guys,
I can not begin to thank Frank, Anita, and John Tyler for the hospitality "at the barn". You guys are awesome and thanks again for the wonderful weekend. I love your "new" deck.
It was awesome to see Jeff and Sarah. It has been quite sometime since we have seen each other. What a great time just to sit around and BS till late with great people...... (See you guys next weekend?)

What can I say? VA folks are extraordinary!!! 

The pics are superb..Frank!!!
We got to get together more often...and hey Tim (itstim) keep in touch bud so you know what's cooking..:tu

LU guys...
Annie


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't forget your old Gator fan friends, Annie!!


----------



## Ms. SeanGAR (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Don't forget your old Gator fan friends, Annie!!


NEVER!!! once a gator always a gator!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ms. SeanGAR said:


> NEVER!!! once a gator always a gator!!!!


That hopefully means that I can get together with you and your Mr. one of these days soon for a little Gator Herf!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

forget the drama that occurs here (occasionally).

this is what cigars should be about - fine smokes and confabulatin'

(i'm not surprised that you guys get it).


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

damn fine looking get together aka HERF, now you're cooking


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice pics....glad you all had a good time.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great time, food looks wonderful. Thanks for sharing the picutes.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks again for hosting such a fun and cigar filled herf and extending amazing hospitality! Frank & Anita made us feel right at home feeding and watering us with top-notch goodies.

It was fantastic to finally meet the Justus's and socialize again with Sean and Ani. Great food, drink, cigars, and friends = couldn't ask for a better time!

Oh, and if anyone gets the chance to do a puff-puff-pass with a pineapple imbued cigar, it will make it an even more memorable. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Congrats of another great herf!! I can attest that Frank and Anita (and JT, D.O.G. and Dallas) really know how to roll out the red carpet!

I wish my trip had been over the weekend instead of the middle of the week. I would have loved to meet Sean and Annie and Jeff and Sarah in person! 

I know those steaks were great! Any SnakeByte sauce for them?

I'm glad y'all enjoyed the Alabama "rotgut". Maybe in August...... (who knows what fate is ours to claim!)


----------

